# No sound in Cubase



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2020)

Dear all,

I got Cubase 10 two years ago and had never any problems. Since I didn't have time for music in the last months I now opened Cubase after some weeks and there was no audio output! Regardless if I loaded a SINE-instance, a Kontakt patch or some VSL instruments. I can see that there is an audio signal but I still can't hear anything. So in my Studio setup it looks like this:





And in my Audio setup the driver is also connected:





I already called support and they told me to rename my Cubase installation folder to reset the application to its original settings - but still, no sound! I also checked all youtube-tutorials, forum threads etc.

Can someone please help me? I was looking forward making some music during the weekend...

These are my specs:

Cubase Pro 10
ASUS PRIME H270-PLUS, Mainboard 
ASUS GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Phoenix, Graphic Card
64 GB RAM


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2020)

Has really no one an idea? I even re-installed Cubase but this didn't help either... :(


----------



## InverseS (Nov 7, 2020)

Do you use yout graphic card as a sound card? Anybnew updates? Roll back graphic driver maybe.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2020)

@InverseS Thanks for your reply. Yes, I have no dedicated Sound card and so far everything worked well. I just checked in the Synchron Pianos Player, this is my Audio setup:





I have the ASUS GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Phoenix but no idea where to find a good asio driver for this...


----------



## playz123 (Nov 7, 2020)

Cubase is a Pro audio program and, as such, works best with (and warrants) a suitable audio interface. In my opinion, trying to get things working with an on board consumer audio or video card is basically not advisable. Nor am I surprised it’s not ‘working’ with those devices and ASIO4ALL. You’ve spent good money to buy Cubase, so do yourself a big favour and purchase a suitable companion interface for it. You should immediately notice a difference....and you’ll have fewer problems.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 7, 2020)

I do have one guess: Looking at the Synchron Preference panel it would would appear that you have at least two possible sound chips in your system
1) 27EA53 NVIDIA
2) Realtek
3) the primary sound driver (whatever that is).

I would go to "speaker icon" in lower right status panel, right-click and choose "open sound settings" (or something like that), and then go through all settings. Here is an example from my desktop (not music station). As you can see, I have the NVIDIA output listed even though it's not my actual output (i.e. connected to the speakers). There are similar settings for input, devices, etc. Go through all of them and make sure they match what you have chosen in Cubase.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2020)

@playz123 Yes, I think I should upgrade. But for the last 5 years everything worked fine and at the moment I don't really know what to buy...

@AllanH Thank you very much for your tip. I did just that and I have three options but only the first one works! When I chose one of the other to there is clearly a signal (as I can see on the graphic indicator), but there is no sound coming out of the boxes.

But the third option is the one I can chose in Cubase...


----------



## AllanH (Nov 7, 2020)

I have one more idea then, but the inability to have Windows and Cubase agree on outputs is most likely what is making it not work.

Cubase has setting to take exclusive control of the output. This could be what is happening. Here's a link to the docs on Cubase 10.5





__





Using Several Audio Applications Simultaneously


You can allow other applications to play back via your audio hardware even though Cubase is running.




steinberg.help





I realize that the outputs are not the same as the driver, but given that you do not have a standalone audio interface, I would try releasing the driver when in the background.

If you close Cubase and can choose e.g. the "Speaker" or "Realtek" digital out, you know this is at least related to the problem.

ADDED: Asio4All may also lock something.


----------



## InverseS (Nov 7, 2020)

Some thoughts: Is the generic Asio driver the same as Asio4all? Do u find it in Cubase? Tried to reinstall asio4all?

Edit: your sound card doesn't have a dedicated Asio driver.


----------



## estolad (Nov 10, 2020)

Generic Asio Driver is from Steinberg. You cannot choose them in the settings for the Asio Driver? On the screenshot it is scanning them. Or if you add another Bus, do they show up then?


----------

